

Benchmarking Bloom Filters and Hash Functions in Go - zhenjl
http://zhen.org/blog/benchmarking-bloom-filters-and-hash-functions-in-go/

======
aappleby
Looks like your Murmur implementation may be broken?

-Austin (Murmur author)

~~~
zhenjl
Austin, yeah pretty sure it's broken, unfortunately. I used an implementation
another person ported but results seem to come out weird. I need to figure out
why when I get a moment, or do a port of my own.

------
bradfitz
Why are you allocating in your standard implementation's Check function? That
can't be good for performance.

~~~
zhenjl
Author here. (same comment posted to reddit)

@bradfitz thanks for the comments and suggestion. I updated the code based on
your suggestion (not allocate for every add/check) and the performance
improved by 25+%!! Appreciate it!

I updated the blog and here's the gist that contains the latest results:
[https://gist.github.com/zhenjl/6515577](https://gist.github.com/zhenjl/6515577)

